# ***OFFICIAL*** 2010-11 NBA Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Basketball season is back! Time to get started!!!*​


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Nobody talking about the NBA. Spurs are looking very good this year. Very deep and can definitely challenge the Lakers. Heat are finally starting to figure it out. And Orlando looks much better after the trade. I think the top teams in the NBA right now are looking very strong.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Go Lakers!!!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulls/Pacers Game One was intense, shows why Rose is the MVP of the league.

Hoping Boston pulls it out this year though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> Go Lakers!!!!!!!


Thank you good sir.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I Love This Game > Where Amazing Happens (for me).. but it really was amazing today.. and that is why i love this game..


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^^
couldnt agree with you anymore my good sir, its going to be a real grind for everyone (including my lakers) to advance i cant remember any recent playoffs with so many deep teams


----------

